# doors locked until you rate 5 stars.



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

I had a customer tell me that her creepy Somalian uberx driver had the child locks on in the back seat. 

He told her he would let her out after she rated him and to do a 5 star please.

So creepy.


----------



## Emmes (Aug 27, 2014)

And stupid on his part. He's lucky she didn't have mace or a taser in her purse. Jerk.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

I accidentally hit the child lock in my backseat once (back when I used to care and cleaned up good before ubering). I thought the door was broken or something when she couldn't get out. Luckily she hopped out the drivers side with no trouble and I figured it out after she left. 

Hope I didn't freak her out too bad lol.


----------



## Emmes (Aug 27, 2014)

Doubtful .. but to say what that ****** said to her may have.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Pft...911 what's your emergency? I'm being held hostage in an über car at this location.

Yup....at that point he could run but he would just die tired.


----------



## SunSmith (Apr 20, 2014)

When passengers tell me about scary/unsafe drivers I suggest they contact Uber immediately so we can get these jerks out of the system.


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

http://laist.com/2014/01/21/uber_driver_locks_passenger_in_car_gives_himself_five-star_rating.php


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

Walkersm said:


> http://laist.com/2014/01/21/uber_driver_locks_passenger_in_car_gives_himself_five-star_rating.php


Awesome story. Disturbing but awesome LOL!


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

How to maintain your 5 star rating by Iam Incarcerated.

Sorry there will be no book signings for 3-5 years.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

That's crazy! I never lock'em in the car unless they don't tip.

Then it's hammer time!

http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2014/09/26/uber-driver-hammer-attack/16313267/


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Those stories are such bullshit most of the time. Look at the TRAVEL DISTANCE/TIME on the ticket. All of that supposedly happening in 3 minutes seven seconds? 

Unlikely. 

More than likely some typical drunken ***** with an overly active imagination.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

You try something like this in nyc, kiss your license buy buy, all our information is exposed for the passanger to see, your name and TLC license number, just like a yellow cab, if they call the cops, you are in for a long night.


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Those stories are such bullshit most of the time. Look at the TRAVEL DISTANCE/TIME on the ticket. All of that supposedly happening in 3 minutes seven seconds?
> 
> Unlikely.
> 
> More than likely some typical drunken ***** with an overly active imagination.


Everything that allegedly happened in that story would have been after the trip ended, so it's not included in the 3:07 trip time.

Surprised no one commented on the $3.79 fare. Yikes!! And that was back in January before the Safe Ride fee and the rate drop.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> That's crazy! I never lock'em in the car unless they don't tip.
> 
> Then it's hammer time!
> 
> http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2014/09/26/uber-driver-hammer-attack/16313267/


Guy didn't get his safe ride fee back ...

http://live105.cbslocal.com/2014/10...t-been-refunded-safe-ride-fee-roberto-chicas/

Also I find it suspicious I can't find Karajah's mugshot anywhere. I researched the name origin and he is most likely Arab. Go figure ... In PC California they won't release the muslim guys mugshot ... bet if he was white it would be splashed everywhere.

Maybe he was telling them to convert or die LOL!


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

mp775 said:


> Everything that allegedly happened in that story would have been after the trip ended, so it's not included in the 3:07 trip time.
> 
> Surprised no one commented on the $3.79 fare. Yikes!! And that was back in January before the Safe Ride fee and the rate drop.


Even more unlikely that the driver went to that extreme *for a net $2.03*

It would not surprise me a bit if a customer lied their ass off to save $3.79 and throw some poor slob under the bus to do so.


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

$3.03. And out of everything a rider could make up, that seems far fetched.


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> Guy didn't get his safe ride fee back ...


I'm surprised he wasn't refunded the entire fare, since Uber is usually quick to do that whenever a rider complains


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> I accidentally hit the child lock in my backseat once (back when I used to care and cleaned up good before ubering). I thought the door was broken or something when she couldn't get out. Luckily she hopped out the drivers side with no trouble and I figured it out after she left.
> 
> Hope I didn't freak her out too bad lol.


Come to a stop on a quiet road, with kiddy locks activated turn to your passenger and say "we've run out of gas".

That freaks 'em out.!!!


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

You know, it sucks to say this. I am all for equality and hate people who abuse someone purely based on skin/culture/heritage, etc. But I'm really getting tired of this. EVERY time I see a bad story about Uber, its someone from the Middle East. Every damn time. I don't care if you're from Saudi Arabia, or New Jersey, do the right thing or stay out of the business.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

Droosk said:


> You know, it sucks to say this. I am all for equality and hate people who abuse someone purely based on skin/culture/heritage, etc. But I'm really getting tired of this. EVERY time I see a bad story about Uber, its someone from the Middle East. Every damn time. I don't care if you're from Saudi Arabia, or New Jersey, do the right thing or stay out of the business.


Convert or die Droosk, Convert or Die.

It wasn't just an attack. This has to be upgraded to attempted murder. Check the pics of the victim here.

http://www.sfgate.com/bayarea/artic...attack-may-lose-eye-5792092.php#photo-6936083


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Droosk said:


> You know, it sucks to say this. I am all for equality and hate people who abuse someone purely based on skin/culture/heritage, etc. But I'm really getting tired of this. EVERY time I see a bad story about Uber, its someone from the Middle East. Every damn time. I don't care if you're from Saudi Arabia, or New Jersey, do the right thing or stay out of the business.


I know I'm just being paranoid, but I'm starting to feel like there's a few of those middle eastern fellows that don't like us Americans. Crazy, I know.

In the famous words of Rodney King: "Why can't we all just get along?"

'Cause they keep blowing us up and cutting our heads off!


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> I know I'm just being paranoid, but I'm starting to feel like there's a few of those middle eastern fellows that don't like us Americans. Crazy, I know.
> 
> In the famous words of Rodney King: "Why can't we all just get along?"
> 
> 'Cause they keep blowing us up and cutting our heads off!


Just checked again today ... still no mugshot. Strange ... if it was a celeb busted for DUI we get a mugshot in about 10 minutes. What the hell is the media covering up here?

I can't help thinking if this was a white driver with a black victim we would have his picture, home address, kids' school address and his bank acct/routing numbers. WTF. Racists.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Droosk said:


> You know, it sucks to say this. I am all for equality and hate people who abuse someone purely based on skin/culture/heritage, etc. But I'm really getting tired of this. EVERY time I see a bad story about Uber, its someone from the Middle East. Every damn time. I don't care if you're from Saudi Arabia, or New Jersey, do the right thing or stay out of the business.


I agree. Do the right thing or stay out of my country. That's what you said, right?


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

I say free Zanax for the world. Take a chill pill and relax! It's only life. Just a temporary illuison - maybe even just a dream. Blink your eyes and it's over. Enjoy it while you can, and 'NO DAMN HAMMERS UNLESS YOU'RE A CARPENTER!'


----------

